# Verkaufe 580M



## a12345678901112 (15. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe vor eine meiner beiden 580m zu verkaufen falls jemand Interesse hat bitte mit Preisvorstellung hier antworten oder 
eine email an v0ltaGe@hotmail.de schreiben.
Oder ihr nehmt an der Auktion teil: http://www.ebay.de/itm/110898403135?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


MFG


----------

